# Neubau-Kosten



## owl-andre (11. Feb. 2007)

Wollte,mir 2007 meinen Traum von einem schönen Gartenteich erfüllen,logisch soll alles an Euros,für möglichst schmale Münze sein.Möchte alles in Eigenarbeit machen ausser die Baggerarbeiten(ca.8x4 Meter/Tiefe 1,50m)-was würdet ihr schätzen,wie hoch die Kosten für das Ausheben/Abfuhr betragen?Bitte um viele Infos,bzgl.Folie/Flies ect.-Schönen Dank


----------



## kwoddel (11. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Neubau-Kosten*

Hallo!!

  Also ich würde sagen 5976,23 € : :


----------



## ThomasK. (11. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Neubau-Kosten*

Also zu den Preisen für Erdarbeiten kann ich nix sagen. Aber Folie und Flies hab ich von www.teichbedarf24.de zu nem sehr guten Preis bekommen. Für meine Begriffe auch gute Qualität. Hab lange im Netz verglichen, aber nicht annähernd bessere Preise gefunden! 

Eb.y kannst du in diesem fall vergessen, die wollen mörderische Lieferpreise!:crazy: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## karsten. (11. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Neubau-Kosten*



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich würde sagen 5976,23 € : :



Hallo Andre
DAS war ein Insiderwitz   

wie (genau) war nochmal die Frage ? 

schau mal in der Suchfunktion unter "Teichbau" , "Bier" und "Bagger"
nach !

mfG

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9


----------



## rainthanner (11. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Neubau-Kosten*

Die Preise werden wohl sehr unterschiedlich sein. 
Ich habe zum Beispiel einen ganzen Hunni fürs Baggern gelöhnt und den Aushub beim angrenzenden Feld abgesetzt. 

Kenne aber auch Leute, die haben eine Null mehr für weit weniger Aushub bezahlt.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (11. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Neubau-Kosten*

Hallo

Ich weiß nicht was er meint     Kosten nur für Aushub   



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte alles in Eigenarbeit machen ausser die Baggerarbeiten(ca.8x4 Meter/Tiefe 1,50m)-was würdet ihr schätzen,wie hoch die Kosten für das Ausheben/Abfuhr betragen?




oder hier für  




			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um viele Infos,bzgl.Folie/Flies ect.-Schönen Dank



und wenn ja muss er doch bitte genauere Angaben machen was er für ein Teich bauen will Schwerkraft oder Gepumpt oder ......... oder ......



Hallo Karsten

Das Bier ist ja schon heftig!!!!!


----------



## karsten. (11. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Neubau-Kosten*

ach , ja  












 


aber , kennt Ihr den ?


http://www.biersekte.de/videos/download.php?ID=333
oder den 
http://www.biersekte.de/videos/download.php?ID=301



http://www.biersekte.de/videos/download.php?ID=290


----------



## Steingarnele (11. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Neubau-Kosten*

Hi,

also ich hab mir für ein Wochenende nen Multicar mit Tieflader und Bagger für 100€ ausgeliehen. Alles selber gefahren, Erdreich konnte ich für den Hochwasserschutz kostenlos abgeben. Folie, Rohre hatte ich noch, Vlies hab ich auf der Baustelle bekommen, und der Beton hat mich 20€ gekostet. Kosten waren nur bei den Pflanzen (20€) - Pumpe (50,50€) - Druckfilter (69.90) - Quellstein (41€) - Schlauch 6mx32mm (10.14€) - Brücke (41,40) - Unterwasser Halogen Niedervolt Strahler 3-er SET (36.99€) und eine Pflanzenfilterschale (20€)
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter.


----------

